# Bloating goat



## Hykue (May 4, 2012)

bad typing - nursing my baby

my goats got into the feed stores yesterday.  this morning three look okay but one was lying down, diarrhea-smeared butt, wouldn't get up.  she's also hugely pregnant.

i gave her a cup of oil (mixed mineral and canola, i ran out of mineral) and about 2 tablespoons of baking soda by drenching.  as i finished she stood up, walked around in the barn a couple of times, then pawed the straw to lay back down.  it's drizzling and cold, so she won't want to go outside, and i have to look after my baby too . . . i will try to get her more exercise when my baby wakes up.

anything else i should do?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 4, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18566


This might help.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 4, 2012)

You can give her some Penn G orally, to help with the possible start of over eating disease. 

Can you get someone to bring you more mineral oil?  She could probably use another cup or two.   

Make her get up and walk around as often as you can.


----------



## Hykue (May 4, 2012)

i can go to town and get more mineral oil - veggie oil is not acceptable?  and i can get penn g then too.

i did read that other thread, i just lack confidence.  she's probably my best goat, and due any day, so i'm worried for her.


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2012)

Are you absolutely sure she's bloating?

Being due any day, the diarrhea, the pawing at the ground and her other current actions just ring bells at me that she's gonna kid soon. 

I know that she got into feed but I would hate to throw a bunch of stuff at her that might not be needed when she's so close to kidding.  JMO


----------



## Hykue (May 4, 2012)

Actually, I was surprised that she didn't seem more "inflated".  Hmm.  Maybe I'd better keep a really close eye on her.  I'm going to feel like a jerk for drenching her if she's just in labor . . .


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 4, 2012)

None of the things you gave her are going to hurt her if it isn't bloat, Other than maybe stressing her out a little from the experience.   Could be labor, but more than likely with a belly full of babies and a bunch of extra grain she isn't feeling the best from it.  

I never give mine the Penn G, just mineral oil and watch them closely. Is she up to date on her CD & T vaccines?  If not there would be more of a concern about her developing over eating disease from getting into the feed. 

Vegtable oil is digestable, and really wont do a lot to help the bloat and move the extra feed through her system, so if she seems really miserable or having a lot of problems she really needs mineral oil. 

but questioning if she is in labor is very very good point.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 4, 2012)

It certainly wouldn't hurt to give her more baking soda in case it is bloat.


----------



## Hykue (May 4, 2012)

ok, back from town, got mineral oil - she looks much better, up and about.  two of the other three now have diarrhea too, but they're all up and looking perky enough.  I should only oil them if they start looking unwell again, right?

and she's not up on her vaccinations, unfortunately (yeah, i'm not so quick)  I was planning to vax everyone after kids come . . . which i realize is backwards, but i forgot until two weeks ago

do i have to drench the baking soda or can i just offer it to eat?  they usually will eat it, with gusto if i put it into a feed bowl.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 4, 2012)

You can just offer it in a bowl.


----------



## Hykue (May 5, 2012)

she still wasn't looking great last night, and didn't seem to be in labor, so she got another dose of mineral oil and a bit more baking soda.  about to go check them for the morning.


----------



## Hykue (May 5, 2012)

just wanted to update that everything appears okay today, one of the other does is looking a little off her game, but she's grazing okay, and the one who was down is up and about.  I think her ligaments are softening (or I'm not good at checking, which is definitely also true), so maybe babies soon . . .

Thanks for the help and reassurance!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)

Glad things worked out for you.


----------

